# JPA Mapping Enum (hibernate 5)



## ThomasT (16. Nov 2017)

Hallo, 
eigentlich dachte ich, das Thema wäre trivial ist es aber anscheinend doch nicht. Oder ich war nie auf der richtigen Fährte. 

Also ich habe ein Entity class Bla, was einer Datenbanktabelle BLA entspricht. 
Ein Datenbankfeld STATE besteht aus Integern mit Bedeutung. Werte sind z.B. 16,32,48,320,4190 etc. Das soll auf keinen Fall geändert werden! 
Diese Werte habe ich nun statt in plain ints in ein Enum gepackt. 
enum BlaState{FOO(16), BAR(32), FOOBAR(48), BARFLY(320) ...}

Wie mache ich das JPA Mapping damit der Wert aus der DB gelesen wird und in den korrekten Enumwert umgewandelt wird und umgekehrt. 
Irgendwelche Hilfskonstrukte wie über einen int-Setter und getter zu gehen und diesen int auf die Spalte STATE zu mappen wollte ich gerade nicht. 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Flown (17. Nov 2017)

https://dzone.com/articles/mapping-enums-done-right


----------

